# Converted Toyota Optimo Coach



## fraguk

Thought i would post a few pic's for ya all to see 

It has got a cooker, fridge, sink, table, double bed, single bedroom at rear, wardrobe, toilet with wash basin,

mains hook up, tv, radio, cd player, rear view camera system so you can always see whats behind.

There is plenty of storage space and the tailgate lifts up to access the large boot, bike rack on the back as well as the towbar.


----------



## spiritsfree

Looks very "cool"....well done you !!


----------



## defitzi

das very nice yaya!


----------



## fraguk

Thanks  ive not had it long and it needs some work to get it the way i would like it, at the mo iam just going on short trips out to test it and to get use to how every thing works


----------



## jimmer303

Hi mate like the Optimo ;] Very smart.

I've been looking at these as a possible home conversion.

Can I ask, what kind of MPG do you get out of her?


----------



## solarman

that is a nice motorhome mate,something i would get next time,looks really roomy inside
and not too big overall,what's it like to drive /manouvre about?
Solarman


----------



## fraguk

jimmer303 said:


> Hi mate like the Optimo ;] Very smart.
> 
> I've been looking at these as a possible home conversion.
> 
> Can I ask, what kind of MPG do you get out of her?



Sorry for the late reply, I woul;d say about 20-22mpg depending on how you drive it


----------



## fraguk

solarman said:


> that is a nice motorhome mate,something i would get next time,looks really roomy inside
> and not too big overall,what's it like to drive /manouvre about?
> Solarman



I had never driven anything bigger than a car before this, and it feels no diffrent to dive,
if you can find 1 go for it


----------



## vwalan

hi. nice one . i looked at some nissan coaches a while back. originally on compressed natural gas ,now on lpg. about the same size as the toyota . but nice work. looks good. 
jap is the way forward . soon be all jap or chinese. wont be long and the eu factories will all stop making vehicles . they have plants in china already.


----------



## claredfranklin

*Snap!!*

We also have an Optimo that we have converted ourselves....will post some pictures when I can figure out how to!! We are having trouble sourcing spares at the moment....any ideas?
Cheers
Clare and Jules


----------



## Catzelph

*Yay! Brilliant job.*

I'd love to do a self conversion project myself one day. Really nice job, very inspiring.


----------



## peterandbec

*parts*



fraguk said:


> I had never driven anything bigger than a car before this, and it feels no diffrent to dive,
> if you can find 1 go for it



hi i own same optimo m home. any ideas for part supplier


----------



## oldish hippy

Auto Parts Find Japan - Home  there you go usefull supply used to have jap inport


----------



## ellisboy

Nice! :cool1:


----------



## Firefox

Great pics... do you have any more of the interior?


----------



## vwalan

for japanese parts try k,s, international ltd . i use them for mitsubishi parts . brings the prices down to eu van prices. 
cant say as i have looked at their toyota prices but any one with a jap truck or 4x4 needs to google them . you may be suprised .


----------



## sasquatch

Lovely job just one question why did you put a bike rack on the outside? I would have thought there would be space in the 'boot'.
Don't mind me just a little niggle.


----------



## coach rog

*optimo convertion*

just started to convert optimo coach needed to know about water storage pumps and water heaters .
and any ideas on a good and happy conversion.


----------



## aveyda

claredfranklin said:


> We also have an Optimo that we have converted ourselves....will post some pictures when I can figure out how to!! We are having trouble sourcing spares at the moment....any ideas?
> Cheers
> Clare and Jules



Hi!! We've got a Caetano Optimo 2 & are just finishing off converting it to a camper & we've purchased a few bits & pieces from CAETANO UK Ltd in Mill Lane, Heather, Coalville, Leics LE67 2QE, Tel:01530 263333 (ask for Neil in Parts Dept) or have a look on their website:- Home - Caetano UK Ltd. Good luck.    Peter


----------



## singerontour

*Snap!*

I also have a Toyota Caetano i am converting ,sounds like there is a small gang of us already nearly enough to set up our own group lol.Most of the parts i have needed so far have been found from Caetano UK or by identifying their Toyota Landcruiser origins and then buying from local motor factors.I agree considering it is one of the most common midi coaches worldwide with a long production run very little seems to be known about them and scarce info on the infoweb!


----------

